# Trophy Jackrabbit hunting with the Epek....Feed back request



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am wanting to get some feedback on a video that I put together.

Is this too over the top? 
Is it too corny? 
Does it take away the respect of the animals?

or

Does it show what people are looking for as far as what the Epek is capable of doing?
Is it just a fun little video that you would enjoy?
Does it show the Unbelievable hunting skills of the Archer involved? lol

Seriously, I am wanting feedback to determine if it is something that we want associated with us at Epek.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think it is over the top or corny. I liked it, I think it is one more good video showing the capabilities of the EPEK broad head.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Not over the top. Kinda Corny. I think it does show a rich-man's setup, to be using that pricey BH on rabbits. Anyway, good shot.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a pretty cool video...............except you shot the only jack in the whole intermountain west !!! <<--O/ 

100% ???? Ha ha, that's pretty good. One is 100% ??? *\-\*

Wash your hands Scott....you never know what that rabbit has been doing.... :wink:


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

That is awesome! I have been wondering if I should used my Epeks on a turkey hunt this year. After seeing that I probably wont, there will be nothing left of my bird.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge hole...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

LOVE IT


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

bubonic plague.....


















:lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have watched a lot of your videos and like them. Every time and every video shows a huge entrance wound, do you have any video where the entrance wound is not as ideal? Not trying to start anything just curious. I look forward to the day I pull the trigger with the EPEK, hopfully within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I have watched a lot of your videos and like them. Every time and every video shows a huge entrance wound, do you have any video where the entrance wound is not as ideal? Not trying to start anything just curious. I look forward to the day I pull the trigger with the EPEK, hopfully within the next 2-3 weeks.


My bear video didn't have as good of a entrance as I would have hoped for but had massive destruction once inside. We had messed with the O rings on that hunt and tightened things up a bit. You aren't starting anything so don't worry about that. We had been playing with things and we are usually the ones to first try new things. They were just a bit too tight. I had an OK entrance but not as big as what I have been getting now.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah! Yeah! Scott... we've all seen it before :wink: :wink: 

You gotta get out of that snowy flat country and visit the mountains back home once in a while man... we miss ya! Nice bunny. 

Reminds me of Elmer Fudd and Bugs right there.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

What!!! Silly wabbit, EPEK's are for....er...you! :twisted:


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> I am wanting to get some feedback on a video that I put together.
> 
> Is this too over the top? *not to me it isnt*
> Is it too corny? *nope, just enough to not be boring*
> ...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

that is AWESOME! the exit wound is big enough for my fist! post that up on bc


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

Great Video!!


----------

